# Working Boats in the Fog



## pugnacious33 (Aug 7, 2011)




----------



## D-B-J (Aug 7, 2011)

Great Image!


----------



## ldeneui (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow! Fantastic image!!


----------



## arfeliciano21 (Aug 7, 2011)

Very cool the image has great balance!


----------



## mishele (Aug 7, 2011)

Very nice.........the fog adds a nice touch of drama to the shot!!! Right place at the right time......=)


----------



## sleist (Aug 7, 2011)

Stunning - everything works here!


----------



## pugnacious33 (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks! I have several versions of this, the color one is good too, has a yellow orange glow, and another without the other boat in the background.


----------



## pugnacious33 (Aug 11, 2011)

mishele said:


> Very nice.........the fog adds a nice touch of drama to the shot!!! Right place at the right time......=)



Thanks mishele! "Right place at the right time" isn't really accurate for this particular shot. I spend weeks during the oyster season studying the light, weather conditions, habits of the fisherman, etc. to get myself into position to get some of these shots. I took advantage of the foggy day and got some shots from a special spot where I have taken many photos before.


----------



## Compaq (Aug 11, 2011)

This is fantastic! I absolutely love it! Did you have time to frame it, or was it a "moment" thing?

Btw, the frame you've added really works, imo! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mesoam (Aug 11, 2011)

I always consider the best compliment is when someone states they would love to have one of my pieces in their home. Something you can appreciate on a wall every time you are in your dwelling. That being said, I would hang this in my home!


----------



## pugnacious33 (Aug 11, 2011)

Mesoam, thanks man! That is the ultimate compliment.

Compaq, I had plenty of time, the boats were going in and out, I have probably 50 shots of this "scene", but this one was my favorite. I will try to post some others, the color was unreal, a golden glow.


----------



## mishele (Aug 11, 2011)

pugnacious33 said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice.........the fog adds a nice touch of drama to the shot!!! Right place at the right time......=)
> ...


I will correct myself.....:hug:: This is an amazingly thought out shot!! The patience involved in this shot is beyond my comprehension..........lol 
Great shot....I love it!!!


----------



## FiveAlarmPhotography (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice Job!


----------



## manaheim (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh yeah, see... now this... _this_... is ****ing awesome. _This_ is the kinda stuff I wish I saw on here more often. You made my day.

The composition is awesome, the humanity of it is awesome, the detached nature of it, the mystery. I'm trying to figure out what they're doing, I'm wondering why there is a little boat near the big one, I'm thinking "oh god the guys on the little boat are gonna die at sea and the big boat is gonna live"... so so so much here.

SO much.

Print this, frame it, hang it, sell it.

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## JustinZ850 (Aug 12, 2011)

Very nice!  Reminds me of the days spent tonging with my dad in Pass Christian.


----------



## pugnacious33 (Aug 12, 2011)

mishele said:


> pugnacious33 said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



Much better. 

Seriously, I appreciate your compliments.


----------



## pugnacious33 (Aug 12, 2011)

JustinZ850 said:


> Very nice! Reminds me of the days spent tonging with my dad in Pass Christian.



Unbelievable, this is what I love about photography. Connecting with people. Just so happens this IS in Pass Christian.


----------



## pugnacious33 (Aug 12, 2011)

manaheim said:


> Oh yeah, see... now this... _this_... is ****ing awesome. _This_ is the kinda stuff I wish I saw on here more often. You made my day.
> 
> The composition is awesome, the humanity of it is awesome, the detached nature of it, the mystery. I'm trying to figure out what they're doing, I'm wondering why there is a little boat near the big one, I'm thinking "oh god the guys on the little boat are gonna die at sea and the big boat is gonna live"... so so so much here.
> 
> ...



I have an 11x14 coming of this, can't wait to see how it turns out. Thanks so much for your kind words. These guys are oystering. The smaller boat in the back is "tonging". They just scoop them up off the bottom. The bigger boat has a dredge that hangs off the side and they mechanically scoop them up. I shot this with a longer lens so they are pretty far away from each other. They do this in winter, it is very cold and very dangerous. At least one person dies each year. I spend alot of time shooting them, their seasons are short and unpredictable. You are dead on with your humanity comment. I can't help but feel for these guys, being there, watching them head out to work. I almost feel bad about enjoying my hobby on their behalf. But I hope my photos do their hard work some justice. Thanks again.


----------



## pugnacious33 (Aug 12, 2011)

A color version.


----------

